# Long term rental in Western Crete



## Redruth (Feb 18, 2008)

hi, can anyone give me any rental contacts in Western Greece? I'm looking for a small place for 1 person for a minimum of 1 year. Thanks.


----------



## dp1 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Rental in Western Crete*



Redruth said:


> hi, can anyone give me any rental contacts in Western Greece? I'm looking for a small place for 1 person for a minimum of 1 year. Thanks.


Hi, I have a friend who has just completed building a house with a small apartment attached which she wants to rent. The apartment is just off the main highway between Chania and Kissamos in western Crete. I'm pretty sure there is a regular bus service there, or will you have your own transport? Anyway, if you want more info (if the location is suitable) post again and I can give you her contact details.


----------



## slwsteve (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello,

My name is Stephen and I am look for a 6 months rental maybe 12 months close to Chania, I have looked at several properties that I like but do not want to pay the agency fees. I may be interested in this, I arrive in Crete Sunday 19th April. I will be comming in my own car so transport will not be a problem.

Stephen


----------



## dp1 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Rental in Western Crete*



slwsteve said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Stephen and I am look for a 6 months rental maybe 12 months close to Chania, I have looked at several properties that I like but do not want to pay the agency fees. I may be interested in this, I arrive in Crete Sunday 19th April. I will be comming in my own car so transport will not be a problem.
> 
> Stephen


Hi Stephen

Do you have any contact number where my friend can contact you? If you can reply quickly it would be good as my friend is going away for Easter for two weeks and will be leaving on the 12th. If she could contact you before then maybe you can set something up before she goes. Perhaps she could get a friend to meet you if you want to rent the apartment. Maybe if you speak to her on the phone before she goes you could sort something out.


----------



## raph (Jan 9, 2009)

dp1 said:


> Hi, I have a friend who has just completed building a house with a small apartment attached which she wants to rent. The apartment is just off the main highway between Chania and Kissamos in western Crete. I'm pretty sure there is a regular bus service there, or will you have your own transport? Anyway, if you want more info (if the location is suitable) post again and I can give you her contact details.


Hi. This sounds eminently suitable for my needs. Howeveer, I shall not be arriving in Crete until lateish June. 
Where exactl is it located please? I do NOT hae a car so would rel on public transport. Thanks.


----------



## dp1 (Feb 6, 2009)

raph said:


> Hi. This sounds eminently suitable for my needs. Howeveer, I shall not be arriving in Crete until lateish June.
> Where exactl is it located please? I do NOT hae a car so would rel on public transport. Thanks.


It is located not far from the town of Kolymbari, in a village called Spilia. If you look at a map of western Crete you should be able to locate it, it is just inland of the main highway between Chania and Kissamos Kastelli. As I mentioned before, there is a pretty good bus service on Crete so I would imagine it would be ok.


----------



## raph (Jan 9, 2009)

*flat in Spilia*



dp1 said:


> It is located not far from the town of Kolymbari, in a village called Spilia. If you look at a map of western Crete you should be able to locate it, it is just inland of the main highway between Chania and Kissamos Kastelli. As I mentioned before, there is a pretty good bus service on Crete so I would imagine it would be ok.


Hi and thanks. I stayed in Kolymbari in the past, coincidentally. And Spilia rings a bell. Is it not on the way down to the south coast? Renowned for its water or something? 

Anyhow, it's a tad too out of the way. Thanks anyway.


----------



## dp1 (Feb 6, 2009)

raph said:


> i and thanks. I staed n Kolykbari n the pst, coincidentally. And Silia rings a bell. Is it not on the way down to the soth coast A place renowned for its water or something?
> Are you there all year?
> Price? Pics?
> thanks so much


Hi,

I think the best thing to do is if I give you my friend's email address, and you can discuss the prices she charges etc. with her. Her name is Irmgard and her email is lyran11"at"hol.gr ( replace the "at" with the usual symbol). She is away on holidays until the 26th of April but you could contact her after that.


----------



## raph (Jan 9, 2009)

dp1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think the best thing to do is if I give you my friend's email address, and you can discuss the prices she charges etc. with her. Her name is Irmgard and her email is lyran11"at"hol.gr ( replace the "at" with the usual symbol). She is away on holidays until the 26th of April but you could contact her after that.


Sounds like a sensible idea. thanks.


----------



## slwsteve (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello,

I live in Spain at the monment and have a Spanish mobile 0034 605633113, this phone will still be active when I arrive in Crete, will be leaving Spain 15th April.

Stephen


----------



## zoebraoudakis (Jan 20, 2009)

I have a friend who works for a company called Alpha Omega who deal with both rental and sales of properties in the West of Crete. They have an office in Hania and also in Kalyves. She can put you in contact with the rental side of the company. Her name is Eva and her number is 6940 890 910 (if you are calling from the UK, 00 44 before the number)... Good luck.


----------

